# little glass balls (w/ air inside) that float



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

i seen them on fake glass fish, they got a fishing line that ties them to the glass fish... any1 know where i can get them?

my plan is tie them to something at the bottom of the tank, then use the string attached to pull the container up  (various ideas stem off that)


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm not sure what you're talking about but I do know of some buoyant ceramic balls.

Here you go:
http://www.deepsea.com/flotation.html


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

I know what your talking about. I have 3 of them...a fish, and a manta ray, and an octopus...lol My mom got the fish and the ray for me when they were in Shipswana, Indiana. My aunt got the octopus for me when she wasx in Sanibel Island Florida.

I really like these things...they are really cute...lol

I"ll see if I can find some online.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

i actually just want the "balls" not the fish


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

TheeMon said:


> i actually just want the "balls" not the fish


 Here's a quotation from Craig Ball Sales where you can buy many different kinds of glass balls: "If you cannot find the balls that you are looking for, please click here to request a quote."

http://www.craigballsales.com/balls-cat/glass-balls/

All I can say is Craig Ball Sales sure has a lot of products!


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow, Craig's balls are really nice!!!

Sorry...someone had to...


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Something like these work? they have something to hold onto, available almost anywhere that sell fishing tackle. Or else the little round bobbers if you have a low top.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

they would bulldog but i want the glass ones because there dang near invisable, and regular bobbers stick out like a sore thumb


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

TheeMon said:


> they would bulldog but i want the glass ones because there dang near invisable, and regular bobbers stick out like a sore thumb


 To bad ice cubes wouldn't work permanently! Whatever you are doing with them, is permanent, right?


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

yes.

well im not doing _anything_ yet, its just they open alot of doors


----------



## Spewn (Apr 2, 2008)

Couldn't you use *anything* that floats? Lots of clear stuff floats...


----------



## AF_medic (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't think online sources like to carry anything that fragile. I know what you're talking about, and it seems like they'd break pretty easily in the USPS.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

AF_medic said:


> I don't think online sources like to carry anything that fragile. I know what you're talking about, and it seems like they'd break pretty easily in the USPS.


 USPS ships glass Christmas tree ornaments evey year. All it takes is the original packing material or something equal.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

Spewn said:


> Couldn't you use *anything* that floats? Lots of clear stuff floats...


give examples then


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

What exactly are you planning to do with these if you can find them?


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

well i have many ideas, but the one im prolly gonna do first is tie it to the entrance to my crayfish's house/cave that way when i need my cray i can just pull him out


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

TheeMon said:


> Spewn said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't you use *anything* that floats? Lots of clear stuff floats...
> ...


 Plastic pop bottles with the labels off, bubble wrap, air filled shipping spacers, zip lok bags with air in them, and I already said ice cubes.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

i feel like you could just make something or find something you got that would work and be "invisible" too. I wouldnt spend the money for some glass balls and then you still gotta do yer project anyways. Just do the whole thing all yerself. I'll try to think up some ideas for some diy clear bobbers, hehe


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

also why cant you just put somethin across the top of yer tank and pull em up? or stick yer hand in?
i guess im still confused at what this is for?


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

wow, its not really for anything...

i thought they would be very useful and because of that fact i mentioned it here... maybe this thread will inspire someone else to use these for there own purpose


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Those small 12volt car lamps with the u-shaped leads folded over, you could tie some monofiliment to them.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Did you ever find something to work?


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

> that way when i need my cray i can just pull him out


and cuddle with him  ????


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

bulldogg7 said:


> Did you ever find something to work?


no i gave up on the idea 

and yes fishwolfe, i pull them out and let them crawl all over my face


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

silence of the crayfish


----------

